# I get to drive again



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

How many hours has your horse had hitched to a vehicle? How long have you been driving yourself? Is his whoa flawless? How about the other commands one uses when driving? 

Very exciting indeed but honestly, the cart you had for your horse, least in the photo you provided, the shafts were too long and he was too far back, the shafts were also too high as well. As for the harness, it doesn't look bad and bio-thane harness isn't too awfully expensive if you don't get all the bells and whistles on it.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

If you look closely at the picture provided, the horse is being backed up. Which is why he is pressing back into the breeching. As the cart is a bit short, it causes the shafts to go up when backing - which is why I sold it.

So why are you questioning my horse's training? Or mine? Or the quality of my harness?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I can't wait to see your horse in your new cart and harness.

It is great you are able to get back into it!


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

I was trying to be helpful as people who are new to driving do make the above questioned mistakes and I would hate for something to happen. The old saying, green driver and green horse make black and blue drives! 

IF you were hitched correctly, those shafts would not go UP and be so far forward, again, the shafts were not down and in the correct position. I have made this mistake as well and learned from instruction from those who had more time and experience behind the lines. If you were to back and turn that horse of yours, the end of the shaft would stick into her neck and/or you would get your lines caught on them as well. 

Here is my mare being backed in a fore cart, you can see where my shaft end is AS she is being backed and turned. I hope you understand that I am only trying to help but, if you think you know more and are doing it the correct way, then I wish you well and good luck.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

GreySorrel said:


> I hope you understand that I am only trying to help but, if you think you know more and are doing it the correct way, then I wish you well and good luck.


I had thought to be happy that you expained your responce - then I reread this part. I find this insulting. I don't see how what you have inputed is helpful. 

No, I am not a professional driver - but if you want to help someone get better, you cannot do it with this sort of remark. 

I know that I am a better rider than driver. In the photshoot that I took that pic from, a professional teamster, who made his living renting out his 8-up hitches (two of perches, one of mules) for events had borrowed my horse to give lessons on that day. You can see the pics I took here - for some reason they wont' download correctly. He was the one who had harnessed and hitched my horse that day.

Kodak Pride - GP and driving Shaman

I know the cart did not fit right - which is why I sold it. That I have never been able to afford one that does fit him right is fustrating as Shaman is primarily a cart horse and secondarily a riding horse. 

He has seven years of five to ten hours a week under harness doing every thing from playing in the arena, going down the road, to going through traffic and drive-thrus, and being used by Jack as a lesson horse. 

Am I willing to take constructive crititizen to make my drivng better, heck yes. But not condesending questions. I have about a dozen more hours in a cart than my horse from lessons.

His Whoa is pefect, as are he othe needed skills. If I wreck, with my broken back, I die - hands down. I don't plan to die to safety if always paramount.

My concern about moving to a wagon is that neigher of us (horse or rider) has even been in one before. The only carriage trainers in the area think it is ok to hitch ponies to draft carts - so they will touch my horse over my dead decaying body. If I could find someone reasonable to come out and give us lessons, I woudl love it.

Is the cart I picked up yesterday perfect. Nope. It is about four or five inches too short to have the shafts level. But we can play with it and have fun. 

As for my harness, it is NOT some $150 harness from ebay and made in India. It is a top quality harness that I paid top dollar for.

Sorry for the rant, but I wanted friendship, even guidance, not what I got.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I can't wait to see your horse in your new cart and harness.
> 
> It is great you are able to get back into it!


It will be great to get back into driving!!! I am hoping that I can get my hubby to spend the summer working on my wagon so I don't have fit issues. 

Shaman gets harnessed up and ground driven at least twice a month so all his drivig skills are not rusty - and the occasional use of 'hey, I need this heavy thing moved over there' has kept him used to pulling. It is me being worried that is all!

I also like that we can both get used to driving again in what we are familiar with, which is two wheels. 

Then, the new cart won't go to waste as it is the perfect size for my daughter's 14.2 hand Arab 3 year old filly. (It is going to look a bit silly with my 15.3 hand National Show Horse, but we will do ok.)


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

yadlim said:


> If you look closely at the picture provided, the horse is being backed up. Which is why he is pressing back into the breeching. As the cart is a bit short, it causes the shafts to go up when backing - which is why I sold it.
> 
> So why are you questioning my horse's training? Or mine? Or the quality of my harness?


 It looks like the shafts are past the point of shoulder and too high. If the horse was moved up in the shafts like it should be then maybe length wouldn't have been an issue. Looks like you might need a few tips on harnessing properly to get a good fit. The picture isn't very clear but the traces look to be goin downward also and almost look under the horses leg. There shouldn't be that much play to make the shafts pop up. I think your breaching could be moved up a few inches also.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

A little easy entry cart with rubber wheels will never sit level. They are not designed to so with out large wheels it is impossible. This is a young horse at about 14.3 and this is a horse size cart. Just wanted tio show you that it would never sit level


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

See how nice and snug Churumbeque's horse example is in it's harness, as it extends in the trot the breeching actually makes an indentation in the rump. This keeps the horse from having to much play back and forth in the shafts, it can sour a good horse having to much movement of the cart constantly banging into them. And the breeching is at the proper height for optumum stopping power, not to low to knock the legs out from under the horse and not to high to slip under the tail, and tight enough to not move much.

Getting the breeching adjusted snugger will help to keep the cart in proper position, and even more important on a heaver vehicle.

FYI this is a good article on harnessing that I have read often,
and it is a great place to get reasonably priced harnedd parts.

Camptown Harness - camptownharness.com and horseharness.com - 800-717-0957

Good luck to you.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

Guys - you are critiquing a pic that was taken over a decade ago - when a trainer was using my horse, I had not harnessed him, I was not driving him. My only participation in this was taking pictures.

I especially did not ask for being critiqued. 

When I actually get him harnessed again, then I might ask for a critique, but at this point I am very shy of ever even thinking of posting again! I came here to talk with other drivers about my favorite way or working a horse - though no, I am not great at it, just decent. I have honestly only driven three horses, two lesson horses and my Shaman. While I believe there are people here who could give me great advice on how to get better, why would I put myself though being questioned and critiqued when my post was just that I had bought a new cart? Not asking for help. Not asking for input. Just happy to have bought a new cart.

The new cart, will sit about as level as Churumbeque shows, so I am going to guess it is not goign to be as bad as I thought. 

So, I will think about if I am going to post again.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You are right I apologize; I was trying not so much to critique you as so much as pointing out how nice Churumbeque horse’s breeching was adjusted, to all who were looking.

Please post again; I would love to see you in your new cart. I promise to not say a word, unless asked. 

You would be appalled if you saw the first photo of the first time I hooked up. I do not have thick enough skin to post it, maybe someday.

Sorry, again I apologize. There are too many people quick to point out the negative, and I do not want to be one!!

I thought your horse was great and we need more drivers around.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

When one posts a photo, regardless of time or when it was done or by whom, your opening yourself up for criticism. We all have been there, you, myself, and others. I personally wanted to point out what was wrong so when you did harness again, it was so you knew and wouldn't repeat it again, to help so you had a much safer drive than that. By what you wrote, I hope you do have someone who is experienced with you when you go for your first drive, as just because your horse may know what is going on, if something happens, you need the know how to deal with it as safely as possible. I would hate for someone else to make the mistakes I have over the years. I don't mean to come across blunt but that is how I am when I write and in real life. 

Driving can be very fun, but too many things can happen too quickly and things can go south before you can blink. It is a dangerous sport, more so than riding, and not only can the driver get hurt, but so can the animal in harness, things can be wrecked and good horses ruined for any further harness driving. Too many stories have been told of people with your exact attitude who come back weeks or months later admitting they didn't listen or they thought they knew it all and have had a bad or horrid wreck. I would really hate to see you and your horse go through something like that. 

I have years of experience, I have worked hard, I have had a bad accident and have had to over come those fears that come with it. I am very fortunate now to have more knowledge than what I came into this and love to help people. However, I wish you luck and hope your first drive is uneventful.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I was just trying to point out that I don't think the shafts were too short I think it was hooked up incorrectly so just trying to help you avoid another problem . I also think because some people drive a team does it mean your experience or doing it properly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

AAARRRGGGGG. I had a long post all ready to post, and the 12 week old Great Dane puppy leaps into my lap and lost my post. 

Sigh. Let me try again, forgive me if this post is a bit less elloquent as the one that was lost.

So, with my confidence renewed by some private conversations that were great, here is what I thought I woudl do. When I do hitch again, I will get it to where I think it is perfect and post pics, and ASK for opinions. Please, no BLUNTNESS, but let me know what you see is right, what is almost right, and what is totally wrong! 

Then, the next time I hitch, I will do the same, until we get it right.

One of the shafts (metal) has a repair that is iffy, so the cart is going in for a better repair so it will be a week or two before my cart is ready. Until then, I am going to put my horse through lots of ground driving and long lining - and adjust my breeching. My harness has never been attached to a cart! I have a really good horse, so I am not anticipating any issues - if I get things just right or slighty wrong - but I want things exactly right, so I will gladly take the input.

So, truce? And if any of you are in the Puget Sound area, you are welcome to come out and talk harnessing in person!

Yadlim


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I want a photo of the Great Dane puppy. Does it still have puppy breath? I love puppy breath.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

I have to get new pics of her. This one is at 7 weeks and 18 pounds - she is now 12 weeks and just short of 40 pounds! She is in training to be a Mobility Service Dog and will eventually replace my walker. She is very spoiled!










She is actually 3/4 Great Dane, and 1/4 Cane Corso - she should be about 150 pounds full grown.

And yes - lots of puppy breath, especially at 6am when she wakes up for her morning walk - she sleeps next to me on my pillow.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

My heart is breaking, I love puppies so much. Sometimes when my husband has a puppy at the clinic I will go there and get a puppy fix. Your girl is darling.


----------

